# public squirrel hunting



## slowroller

Can anyone suggest a good place to take my boy out squirrel hunting in southwest Ohio? I'm a little new to the game and would like to give him the best opportunity... try to keep up his enthusiasm. Thanks


----------



## Coot

Any of these would get you started.

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/wil...OhioWildlifeAreaMaps/tabid/19713/Default.aspx


----------



## jmpmstr1998

Rush rum in somerville

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jmpmstr1998

Rush run

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## MAU

The woods at CC Lake hold plenty of squirrels. For some real fun, drive to a big woods like Shawnee SF or Wayne NF. You might see turkeys, deer, coyotes, maybe even a black bear.


----------



## fshnteachr

Some really good spots at CC. that's where I've been going. Last Sunday morning I had 4 of them around me at once. they've been out in full force here this week. Can't go wrong at Caesar's, lots of great areas.


----------

